# It's Earth Day!



## BobVigneault (Apr 22, 2008)

Here are some Scriptures for your meditation on the occasion of earth day:

Psalm 57:5
*Be exalted, O God, above the heavens! Let your glory be over all the earth!*

Psalm 33:8
Let all the earth fear the Lord; let all the inhabitants of the world stand in awe of him!

Psalm 33:1 Shout for joy in the Lord, O you righteous!
Praise befits the upright.
2 Give thanks to the Lord with the lyre;
make melody to him with the harp of ten strings!
3 Sing to him a new song;
play skillfully on the strings, with loud shouts.

4 For the word of the Lord is upright,
and all his work is done in faithfulness.
5 He loves righteousness and justice;
the earth is full of the steadfast love of the Lord.

6 By the word of the Lord the heavens were made,
and by the breath of his mouth all their host.
7 He gathers the waters of the sea as a heap;
he puts the deeps in storehouses.

8 Let all the earth fear the Lord;
let all the inhabitants of the world stand in awe of him!
9 For he spoke, and it came to be;
he commanded, and it stood firm.

10 The Lord brings the counsel of the nations to nothing;
he frustrates the plans of the peoples.
11 The counsel of the Lord stands forever,
the plans of his heart to all generations.
12 Blessed is the nation whose God is the Lord,
the people whom he has chosen as his heritage!

13 The Lord looks down from heaven;
he sees all the children of man;
14 from where he sits enthroned he looks out
on all the inhabitants of the earth,
15 he who fashions the hearts of them all
and observes all their deeds.
16 The king is not saved by his great army;
a warrior is not delivered by his great strength.
17 The war horse is a false hope for salvation,
and by its great might it cannot rescue.

18 Behold, the eye of the Lord is on those who fear him,
on those who hope in his steadfast love,
19 that he may deliver their soul from death
and keep them alive in famine.

20 Our soul waits for the Lord;
he is our help and our shield.
21 For our heart is glad in him,
because we trust in his holy name.
22 Let your steadfast love, O Lord, be upon us,
even as we hope in you.

Psalm 57:5
*Be exalted, O God, above the heavens! Let your glory be over all the earth!*

Hab. 2:18 “What profit is an idol
when its maker has shaped it,
a metal image, a teacher of lies?
For its maker trusts in his own creation
when he makes speechless idols!
19 Woe to him who says to a wooden thing, Awake;
to a silent stone, Arise!
Can this teach?
Behold, it is overlaid with gold and silver,
and there is no breath at all in it.
20 But the Lord is in his holy temple;
let all the earth keep silence before him.”

Psalm 57:5 *Be exalted, O God, above the heavens! Let your glory be over all the earth!*

Amen


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 22, 2008)

Psa 67:1 [[To the chief Musician on Neginoth, A Psalm [or] Song.]] God be merciful unto us, and bless us; [and] cause his face to shine upon us; Selah. 
Psa 67:2 That thy way may be known upon earth, thy saving health among all nations. 
Psa 67:3 Let the people praise thee, O God; let all the people praise thee. 
Psa 67:4 O let the nations be glad and sing for joy: for thou shalt judge the people righteously, and govern the nations upon earth. Selah. 
Psa 67:5 Let the people praise thee, O God; let all the people praise thee. 
Psa 67:6 [Then] shall the earth yield her increase; [and] God, [even] our own God, shall bless us. 
Psa 67:7 God shall bless us; and all the ends of the earth shall fear him.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 22, 2008)

Psa 96:1 O sing unto the LORD a new song: sing unto the LORD, all the earth. 
Psa 96:2 Sing unto the LORD, bless his name; shew forth his salvation from day to day. 
Psa 96:3 Declare his glory among the heathen, his wonders among all people. 
Psa 96:4 For the LORD [is] great, and greatly to be praised: he [is] to be feared above all gods. 
Psa 96:5 For all the gods of the nations [are] idols: but the LORD made the heavens. 
Psa 96:6 Honour and majesty [are] before him: strength and beauty [are] in his sanctuary. 
Psa 96:7 Give unto the LORD, O ye kindreds of the people, give unto the LORD glory and strength. 
Psa 96:8 Give unto the LORD the glory [due unto] his name: bring an offering, and come into his courts. 
Psa 96:9 O worship the LORD in the beauty of holiness: fear before him, all the earth. 
Psa 96:10 Say among the heathen [that] the LORD reigneth: the world also shall be established that it shall not be moved: he shall judge the people righteously. 
Psa 96:11 Let the heavens rejoice, and let the earth be glad; let the sea roar, and the fulness thereof. 
Psa 96:12 Let the field be joyful, and all that [is] therein: then shall all the trees of the wood rejoice 
Psa 96:13 Before the LORD: for he cometh, for he cometh to judge the earth: he shall judge the world with righteousness, and the people with his truth.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you brother, I'll see your Psalms 96 and 67 and raise you one of my favorites, Psalm 46:


46:1 God is our refuge and strength,
a very present help in trouble.
2 Therefore we will not fear though the earth gives way,
though the mountains be moved into the heart of the sea,
3 though its waters roar and foam,
though the mountains tremble at its swelling. Selah

4 There is a river whose streams make glad the city of God,
the holy habitation of the Most High.
5 God is in the midst of her; she shall not be moved;
God will help her when morning dawns.
6 The nations rage, the kingdoms totter;
he utters his voice, the earth melts.
7 The Lord of hosts is with us;
the God of Jacob is our fortress. Selah

8 Come, behold the works of the Lord,
how he has brought desolations on the earth.
9 He makes wars cease to the end of the earth;
he breaks the bow and shatters the spear;
he burns the chariots with fire.
10 “Be still, and know that I am God.
I will be exalted among the nations,
I will be exalted in the earth!”
11 The Lord of hosts is with us;
the God of Jacob is our fortress.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 22, 2008)

Right back at ya' with Psalm 93:

Psa 93:1 The LORD reigneth, he is clothed with majesty; the LORD is clothed with strength, [wherewith] he hath girded himself: the world also is stablished, that it cannot be moved. 
Psa 93:2 Thy throne [is] established of old: thou [art] from everlasting. 
Psa 93:3 The floods have lifted up, O LORD, the floods have lifted up their voice; the floods lift up their waves. 
Psa 93:4 The LORD on high [is] mightier than the noise of many waters, [yea, than] the mighty waves of the sea. 
Psa 93:5 Thy testimonies are very sure: holiness becometh thine house, O LORD, for ever.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Psalm 148*

_1:_ Praise ye the LORD. Praise ye the LORD from the heavens: praise him in the heights. 
_2:_ Praise ye him, all his angels: praise ye him, all his hosts. 
_3:_ Praise ye him, sun and moon: praise him, all ye stars of light. 
_4:_ Praise him, ye heavens of heavens, and ye waters that be above the heavens. 
_5:_ Let them praise the name of the LORD: for he commanded, and they were created. 
_6:_ He hath also stablished them for ever and ever: he hath made a decree which shall not pass. 
_7:_ Praise the LORD from the earth, ye dragons, and all deeps: 
_8:_ Fire, and hail; snow, and vapour; stormy wind fulfilling his word: 
_9:_ Mountains, and all hills; fruitful trees, and all cedars: 
_10:_ Beasts, and all cattle; creeping things, and flying fowl: 
_11:_ Kings of the earth, and all people; princes, and all judges of the earth: 
_12:_ Both young men, and maidens; old men, and children: 
_13:_ Let them praise the name of the LORD: for his name alone is excellent; his glory is above the earth and heaven. 
_14:_ He also exalteth the horn of his people, the praise of all his saints; even of the children of Israel, a people near unto him. Praise ye the LORD.


----------



## Herald (Apr 22, 2008)

I call

*Psalm 24:1-10* A Psalm of David. The earth is the LORD'S, and all it contains, The world, and those who dwell in it. 2 For He has founded it upon the seas And established it upon the rivers. 3 Who may ascend into the hill of the LORD? And who may stand in His holy place? 4 He who has clean hands and a pure heart, Who has not lifted up his soul to falsehood And has not sworn deceitfully. 5 He shall receive a blessing from the LORD And righteousness from the God of his salvation. 6 This is the generation of those who seek Him, Who seek Your face-- even Jacob. Selah. 7 Lift up your heads, O gates, And be lifted up, O ancient doors, That the King of glory may come in! 8 Who is the King of glory? The LORD strong and mighty, The LORD mighty in battle. 9 Lift up your heads, O gates, And lift them up, O ancient doors, That the King of glory may come in! 10 Who is this King of glory? The LORD of hosts, He is the King of glory. Selah.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 22, 2008)

That's a winning hand Bill. Thanks.


----------



## Herald (Apr 22, 2008)

Brother Bob, our great and wonderful God is the dealer. We simply get to admire His handiwork. Blessed be the name of the Lord.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm assuming that I'm not the only one who is disgusted by the whole "Earth Day" nonsense.

I agree whole-heartedly that we can admire the greatness of our God in his creation, and that we have to take our stewardship role seriously, but the "Earth Day" crowd often confuses creation with its creator and flirts with paganism and pantheism. Here in Calgary, the United Church is hosting a "Gaia Mass" tonight in celebration of "Earth Day." Yet another example of how low the United Church has sunk and another example of subtle or not so-subtle paganism in our culture. 

For those not familiar with the Gaia hypothesis:
Gaia hypothesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DTK (Apr 22, 2008)

ericfromcowtown said:


> I'm assuming that I'm not the only one who is disgusted by the whole "Earth Day" nonsense.


In light of your post, maybe I shouldn't make light of "Earth Day," but I took the occasion to declare it to be a holiday and postponed mowing my lawn until tomorrow. 

DTK


----------

